# Bit daft really but quick review Oberon/Amazon paperwhite covers



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

Now this really isn't 'stop press' stuff, buuuut in case anyone is trying to work out which way to go, here's my two penny's worth.

After dithering between the dark purple and the persimmon options I bought the persimmon cover from Amazon. I'd read too many people saying the purple was almost black. But when the persimmon cover arrived, I found the photo better than the reality. The colour, to me, was a little 'chalky', not saturated enough for my taste. I wanted a reddish orange that 'popped'. It was nice.... but a bit dull. 

So, after a decent period   I decided to go for Oberon and ordered the Roof of Heaven in marigold. The colour suited me, a sort of mustardy tan, but I wasn't mad about the impress - the die didn't seem 'sharp' enough, all a bit fuzzy - and the leather seemed spongy. I preferred the quality of the products I had bought a few years back. Also, although the K4 cover takes the paperwhite well, reducing the margins of leather around the edges, it still isn't a streamlined option. I like to carry smaller handbags so compact is good in my book. oh and also, and no doubt this is my fault for deciding to go for the 'without felt' option, I found my screen had a small scratch on it after carrying it in my bag one day. Small, but there.

Soooooo, after a less decent period    I decided that all this freelance work I've been doing meant I could reward myself with a little 'something'..... so I decided to order the purple cover from Amazon and....... I love it!!!!! This one's a keeper. It is definitely not black. It is blackcurrant - so definitely not royal purple but purple all the same. I'm really pleased with it. its compact, the magnetic closure keeps the cover well closed and the lip holding the paperwhite in the cover means the cover meets all around the edges and no way is dust going to get in. All the benefits the Amazon cover offers, in what I think is a great colour. Its not flashy, but it is interesting and looks good in any light. The persimmon, in my view, looked washed out in anything other than low light.

So, if anyone is indulging in the great debate Oberon looks vs Amazon practicality - I hope that helps.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

You have to go with what you are comfortable with.

I had the perfect cover for my K3 but they don't make them for the PW. So I got a skin and otherwise read it nekkid. I LOVE the light weight of the device alone. I use a Vertek neoprene zippered sleeve for storage and carry. 

The weight of the leather cover would be too much for  me....otherwise I'd be happy reading on my Kindle Fire....love the sepia reading setting. The Amazon cover, which I have for the Fire, is much lighter wt. The Fire itself is just too heavy for comfort for long periods of time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Personally, I haven't really favored the Oberon covers on any Kindle since the first.  The design of the first (and expense!) meant that some cover was necessary.  The Oberon was good quality, held it as well as anything and felt nice.  But with the second generation kindle and the more regular shape, to me the Oberon made a sleek and functionally designed device into a clunky, heavy, thing to carry around.  I actually didn't get a 2nd gen kindle -- my 1st gen was still just fine and I'd invested in the Oberon cover -- but I did get the 3rd gen, now called 'keyboard' and that on was even sleeker and lighter then the 2nd gen.  I went with the Amazon cover and have been happy without Oberons ever since.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Agreed Ann, which is why I switched to a sleeve. I should ahve gotten a sleeve for my DXG and iPad when they had them. I am a bit miffed that they have the medium and mini sleeves but not the larger sleeves.


----------

